# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  طلب مساعدة

## akon

لقد قمت بتنصيب ويندوز سيفن من ثم قمت بتنزيل InfinityBox BEST في البداية اشتغلت الدونخل بشكل طبيعي ولكن بعد فترة من الزمن ظهرت مشكلة واريد حلها  المشكلة هي هذه الرسالة: BEST Check range error.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  ارجو الرد السريع

----------


## seffari

هل قمت بتسجيل الدنقل وممكن رفع الرسالة للمساعدة

----------


## noure30

... Driver win 7 32bits  الرجاء مدنا بـــ

----------


## ودالبشرى

الرجاء قفل الموضوع لعدم الرد من صاحب المشكله  
موضوع قديم بتاريخ 31/10/2011
الموضوع مغلق
؟

----------

